# Vista Folder Views Keep Changing On You? Here's a Fix



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I searched this annoying problem for a long time. It was annoying as hell to get the folders set up just the way I wanted them only to find them changed.

This method works: I havent had the slightest problem since.

This method involves working with the registry editor. IF YOU AREN'T COMFORTABLE WORKING WITH THE REGISTRY EDITOR... FIND SOMEONE WHO IS!
BACK UP YOUR REGISTRY FILE.

The registry tweak below will delete and reset all folder views and folder type settings to default and clean state by rebuilding the related registry key.

All remembered folder settings in Windows Explorer for view state, window position, sort order, column information, folder type, toolbar toggles, and search result views will be lost, and reset to the original defaults. This will correct any corruption that occurs, but all related customizations will be removed and deleted.

Click on Start button. 

Type regedit in the Start Search box, and press Enter to run Registry Editor. 

Click Continue on User Account Control dialog prompt. 

In Registry Editor, navigate to the following registry branch: 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Shell\Bags

Right click on Bags registry key in the left pane, and click Delete. 

Click Yes when prompt for confirmation to delete the registry key and all its subkeys. 

Next, navigate to the following registry key (it should be just below): 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Shell\BagMRU

Right click on BagMRU registry key in the left pane, and click Delete. 

Click Yes when prompt for confirmation to delete the registry key and all its subkeys. 

Close Registry Editor. \

Restart computer so that the registry keys can be rebuilt and recreated. 

After logged on, open Windows Explorer, go to Folder Options (Organize -> Folder and Search Options) View tab, and make sure the Remember each folder’s view settings is checked. 

Set up your Folders View the way you want it to be.

To ensure that any changes to Folder settings in Explorer window, close the Explorer window after changes to save the settings. Windows Vista will only remember the state of folders of the window is closed.

I fixed my problem this way and haven't had the issue since.


----------

